# Apple cider + cinnamon



## raybies (4/2/22)

Howdy.

I've got 20L of dry apple cider that I'm about to cold crash before kegging.
Has anyone added cinnamon to their cider, if so how did you do it?
All the recipes I've found online seem to use flat cider with cinnamon and a whole bunch of other ingredients.


----------



## JDW81 (4/2/22)

I've made a christmas cider in the past with preservative free apple juice, cinnamon and cloves.

I just boiled 2 cinnamon sticks/6 cloves in about 500mL of water, chilled and then put the whole lot in prior to fermentation. I've never added post fermentation, but you could try the same process and the just chuck the cooled liquid/cinnamon sticks into the keg.

JD


----------



## raybies (4/2/22)

JDW81 said:


> I've made a christmas cider in the past with preservative free apple juice, cinnamon and cloves.
> 
> I just boiled 2 cinnamon sticks/6 cloves in about 500mL of water, chilled and then put the whole lot in prior to fermentation. I've never added post fermentation, but you could try the same process and the just chuck the cooled liquid/cinnamon sticks into the keg.
> 
> JD


Was it a good addition?
My other ieda was to make a cinnamon honey syrup which I could just spoon in to a glass when and if I wanted a slightly sweeter cider. Not sure how it's going to come out after the +5 weeks conditioning, but at 12 days fermentation it's bland and dry.


----------



## JDW81 (4/2/22)

It was definitely worth adding, and 2 sticks gave the right balance.

My ciders are always dry (as I prefer them that way), but it is a challenge with HB cider getting that residual sweetness.


----------



## TrumpsSolarium (5/2/22)

raybies said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I've got 20L of dry apple cider that I'm about to cold crash before kegging.
> Has anyone added cinnamon to their cider, if so how did you do it?
> All the recipes I've found online seem to use flat cider with cinnamon and a whole bunch of other ingredients.


I did 2 sticks of cinnamon and a vanilla bean. Soaked in vodka overnight to sterilise. I've also done a dry hopped cider with 40g of cascade in 20l of apple juice


----------



## Jolls (6/2/22)

I have just finished an Aldi Special backsweeted with some apple juice from Woolies. Just added the additional juice in the keg to the wife's liking. I was thinking of cinnamon and vanilla bean in the next one. How did your version turn out @TrumpsSolarium ? I assumefro the prep that they went in during fermentation.


----------



## livo (6/2/22)

My Cider used to always ferment really dry, which I didn't enjoy. Ok to make vinegar but not much to drink. I only ever did it once but I made sweet Cider by adding lactose to the mix pre-fermentation. I couldn't tell you how much though.

Isn't what you're talking about called Apple pie Cider?


----------



## TrumpsSolarium (6/2/22)

Jolls said:


> I have just finished an Aldi Special backsweeted with some apple juice from Woolies. Just added the additional juice in the keg to the wife's liking. I was thinking of cinnamon and vanilla bean in the next one. How did your version turn out @TrumpsSolarium ? I assumefro the prep that they went in during fermentation.


Went in at the back end of fermemtation, a few points above 1.000. It was still dry, but i liked to think it just softened the dryness


----------



## Jolls (6/2/22)

TrumpsSolarium said:


> Went in at the back end of fermemtation, a few points above 1.000. It was still dry, but i liked to think it just softened the dryness


Thanks,
We will see how this current batch drinks - SWMBO hasn't complained about it so far and I expect it will drink better the longer it is in the keg. I reckon I have a couple of months before I need to restock it (unless her Dad gets stuck into it as well), I may do a small 2 litre experiment in the interim.

Cheers n Beers

Jolls


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (7/2/22)

Just go gentle with the cinnamon.

Overdo it and you'll know it

Seeing as you are adding late, aim low and test. You can always add, can't take it out


----------

